# Hey! It's Bob in Albany's Birthday!!



## Heather (May 26, 2007)

Have a great one, Bob!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Bob :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2007)

happy birthday!


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bob! 

-Ernie


----------



## suss16 (May 26, 2007)

Happy B'day Bob!


----------



## TADD (May 26, 2007)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## bwester (May 26, 2007)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grandma M (May 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Wishing You Many Slippers.


----------



## Candace (May 26, 2007)

Hope you're having a good one!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

Happy B-day and enjoy!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 27, 2007)

I just noticed this post. The day before my birthday we left Myrtle Beach, S. Carolina at 10 A.M. and drove straigt threw. We arrived home around 1:30 A.M. on my birthday. Spent my birthday unpacking and then a little rest. Today I found some time for my orchids and the computer. So, Thanks you guys. I didn't get any orchids on vacation but have been talking with some people and may have a few more paphs. in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks for thinking about me!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

Motorcycle progress?!?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 27, 2007)

Truth be told Bike week was taking place the first week that I was at Myrtle Beach. I dragged Donna to every spot that had tents and bikes and bike parts for sale. I also meet with the would be painter of my soon to be made custom bike. Supposedly the majority of my parts were supposed to be shipped out of Calif. a week ago. However, I have not heard from Thunder Customs (where the bike will be built) that they have actual arrived or were even shipped. Once the parts arrive we will blend them with the few other custom parts that are on site. The paint should take approx. 2 to 3 weeks. There is also parts to be shipped out for powder coating as well as chroming. If all goes well, we are probable talking about 2 months before the completion of the bike once all the parts are available. I can't wait. While at bike week I bought a lock, and a set of limited addition mirrors for the bike.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

Nice. I'm looking forward to pics of the finished product.


----------



## Jason Fischer (May 28, 2007)

Happy B-Day Bob! Get yourself a slipper tatoo! 

My best,

Jason


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 28, 2007)

Truth be told in the last 2 months I've had two new tattoos. One is a female lion and the second one was a long session where they completed my back piece. My back is all done in black and grey. The last session took place one week before I left on vacation and it was a grueling one. He filled in the remainder of my back with leaves and grass and such. It was not my longest tattoo session but it was my hardest.


----------



## L I Jane (May 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday --to youuuuuuuuuuuuu,Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu. Happy Birthday to Bobbbbbbbbb------Happy Birthday to you!!!!
Can you hear me singing?Another May Birthday so you must be a fabulous person


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Bob has slipper tats, I was amazed!


----------

